
JQuery API for iPhone. Caches data in local sqlite db - sant0sk1
http://brandonaaron.net/iphone/index.html#_setup
======
bdittmer
Hrmmm...interesting but I'm not sure how useful this is. I do all my
development on a machine with an internet connection and full-sized browser.
Although I can see this helping settle bar bets related to certain aspects of
the jquery api :D

------
bdfh42
Don't go there unless your browser supports HTML5

